# Triphammer (UK) - Juice Reviews



## Genosmate (19/12/14)

Bought a few of these from another forum member,here's a quick look at the first.



Product Name: Blue Custard


Mod: REO Grand
Watts/Volts: Fresh Battery

Atomiser: Standard LP/RM2
Coil Resistance: 0.87 ohms
Wicking Material: 28g Kanthal wire,Ekowool,ugly coil.

Strength:8mg
Blend: Website states that most TH juices are 50/50 PG/VG.
Price: 11.99 GBP for 30 ml.
Website:http://triphammer.co.uk/

Website blurb:
One summer evening, Trip sat down to a refreshing glass of ice cold lemonade with Elsie in her pristine garden. As the evening grew old they got talking and Elsie spoke of a fabled custard, perfect for an evening such as that. Trip pricked up his ears and listened intently to what Elsie had to say, and over a slice of cake she continued. This was no ordinary custard, but a custard of glorious marvel that contained all of the berries that Elsie had grown in her garden.

Trip knew there and then that it would make a fine juice. He rushed around Elsie’s garden making note of all the berries he would need, and once back in his lab, he set to work tirelessly making this special custard vape.

For all who enjoy vaping a custard dessert, then this is the juice for you. Elsie’s Blue Custard.

Reviewer Notes:

I tried the juice first using a 28g twisted micro coil with rayon @ 0.45ohms..Its awful just a very dry taste in the mouth and little flavour that I can discern,so I changed out the coil.

Nice colour (but all the TH juices I have are a similar colour),looks like an aged cognac,smells very nice can actually smell custard and blueberry.

I get a little bit of custard on the inhale and a pleasant taste of blueberry,the blueberry takes over on the exhale, it's quite nice,not a great vapour producer.But and it's a big but for me,the aftertaste left in my mouth is terrible, my tongue and the roof of my mouth is left feeling very dry,I've tried drinking water in between vapes and its the same story,I've had this with other desert vapes so maybe it's just my taste.
In summary,the initial taste is nice but I couldn't recommend it as the dryness in my mouth overides everything else.Hope the others are better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate (19/12/14)

Here's the next one.




Product Name: Creme Egg


Mod: REO Grand
Watts/Volts: Fresh Battery

Atomiser: Standard LP/RM2
Coil Resistance: 0.87 ohms
Wicking Material: 28g Kanthal wire,Ekowool,ugly coil.

Strength:8mg
Blend: Website states that most TH juices are 50/50 PG/VG.
Price: 11.99 GBP for 30 ml.
Website:http://triphammer.co.uk/

Website blurb:
This juice has probably been the most challenging juice for Trip to get right. After many requests from customers to make this juice, Trip spent literally hours researching how exactly he could mimic the flavour. After months of trial and error, testing his many attempts on his staff and the odd unfortunate customer in his shop, Trip finally nailed it. We hope you enjoy this juice as much as we all do.

Reviewer Notes:
I tried the juice first using a 28g twisted micro coil with rayon @ 0.45ohms..Don't get the manufacturers flavour profile at all.

Nice colour (but all the TH juices I have are a similar colour),looks like an aged cognac,smells a little like the filling in a creme egg.

A cheap milk chocolate on the inhale and pretty much the same on the exhale, it's quite nice,not great, vapour production is good.
I don't get any of the other tastes I associate with a creme egg and once again this juice leaves a dry aftertaste on my tongue and in my mouth.
In summary,I really wanted to like this one as a creme egg was a great favourite of mine as a youngster,but unfortunately I don't.Still hoping some of the others are better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate (19/12/14)

Last two were not to my taste so this time I'll try a fruit flavour.



Product Name: Fruit Pastilles

Mod: REO Grand
Watts/Volts: Fresh Battery

Atomiser: Standard LP/RM2
Coil Resistance: 0.87 ohms
Wicking Material: 28g Kanthal wire,Ekowool,ugly coil.

Strength:8mg
Blend: Website states that most TH juices are 50/50 PG/VG.
Price: 11.99 GBP for 30 ml.
Website:http://triphammer.co.uk/

Website blurb:
This fruit sensation took all of three months in the making as Trip wanted to create this master piece for you the vaper to enjoy. If you love the sweets you will be blown away by this juice. Another Triphammer master piece. Please use this juice in a glass tank as this juice can haze tanks.

Reviewer Notes:
Nice colour (but all the TH juices I have are a similar colour),looks like an aged cognac,smells very fruity,exactly like a packet of fruit pastilles,really very nice.
On the inhale the flavour is very fruity and fizzy,exactly like a few of the pastilles put in your mouth at the same time and left to mingle,lime,lemon,orange are predominant but I taste a very mild blackcurrant as well.On the exhale the flavour is just the same and it produces decent vapour.

In summary,I like it a lot,without doubt the best fruity/fizzy juice I've tried to date,not an ADV for me but would be nice by the pool on a hot day,I could recommend this one.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate (24/12/14)

Number 4 in the list.




Product Name: Fizzy Trifle

Mod: REO Grand
Watts/Volts: Fresh Battery

Atomiser: Standard LP/RM2
Coil Resistance: 0.87 ohms
Wicking Material: 28g Kanthal wire,Ekowool,ugly coil.

Strength:8mg
Blend: Website states that most TH juices are 50/50 PG/VG.
Price: 11.99 GBP for 30 ml.
Website:http://triphammer.co.uk/

Website blurb:
Fizzy Trifle is the famous grants vanilla custard recipe reworked with natural ingredients so it tastes like trifle you used to have as a kid with a fizzy edge to it; so you get different tastes on the inhale, exhale and a nice after taste. Available in all strengths, also check out our review page where Todd tries out Fizzy Trifle.

Reviewer Notes:
Nice colour (but all the TH juices I have are a similar colour),looks like an aged cognac,smells fruity,I don't get much of the custard mentioned in the web blurb.

On the inhale the flavour is citrus and strawberries not so sure about fizzy as I don't pick that up and certainly no custard.On the exhale the flavour is just the same and it produces decent vapour.

In summary,its OK and I'll vape it but I wouldn't buy it again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate (24/12/14)

Number 5


Product Name: Cream Tea

Mod: REO Grand
Watts/Volts: Fresh Battery

Atomiser: Standard LP/RM2
Coil Resistance: 0.87 ohms
Wicking Material: 28g Kanthal wire,Ekowool,ugly coil.

Strength:8mg
Blend: Website states that most TH juices are 50/50 PG/VG.
Price: 11.99 GBP for 30 ml.
Website:http://triphammer.co.uk/

Website blurb:
On yet another trip to Champion dessert maker and mentor Elsie’s house, it occurred to Trip that they always conversed over a cream tea but had never thought of making a juice version. So, after a long chat, Trip and Elsie formulated a recipe consisting of the richest Cornish clotted cream and Elsie’s homemade strawberry jam all encased by exquisite homemade scone. Thanks, in no small measure, to Elsie’s 70 years of experience this really is the finest cream tea experience you can vape.

Reviewer Notes:
Nice colour (but all the TH juices I have are a similar colour),looks like an aged cognac,smells like fresh strawberries,I don't pick up any other smell. 
On the inhale the flavour is mild strawberry maybe just a hint of cream.On the exhale the flavour is just the same and it produces decent vapour.

In summary,its OK and I'll vape it but I wouldn't buy it again.

This is the third chocolate/desert flavour in the range that I've tried and I'm starting to think these juices may be better with a higher resistance coil or in a tank (but I don't have any tanks apart from an Atlantis @ 0.5ohm) so I can't test it,may try some of these again when I've looked at all of them but on a REO with a different coil.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (24/12/14)

Thanks for your impressions....certainly won't make it onto my list. Yes, maybe a good idea to try on something like an Odin or the Nuppin at lower resistance. But then I have found that is soon as the juice has cake or trifle or cracker or the like in the description I can stay away - not my taste.


----------



## Genosmate (24/12/14)

Andre said:


> Thanks for your impressions....certainly won't make it onto my list. Yes, maybe a good idea to try on something like an Odin or the Nuppin at lower resistance. But then I have found that is soon as the juice has cake or trifle or cracker or the like in the description I can stay away - not my taste.


Must agree with you on the cake/trifle/cracker flavours,I've tried plenty so called premium e liquids with these flavours in the past and I haven't really found one I like yet,just that I picked these up from another forum member at a reasonable price so I thought it worth a try.Must say the Fruit Pastilles is very nice though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/14)

Wow @Genosmate - thanks for the reviews.
I assume these are not easily available locally?

In any event, I hope you don't mind but I have adjusted the title of the thread slightly to conform to the other juice review threads


----------



## Genosmate (19/2/15)

Number 6



Product Name: Wham

Mod: REO 18650 Woodvil
Watts/Volts: Fresh Battery

Atomiser: Standard RM2
Coil Resistance: 0.82 ohms
Wicking Material: 28g Kanthal wire,Ekowool,ugly coil.

Strength:8mg
Blend: Website states that most TH juices are 50/50 PG/VG.
Price: 11.99 GBP for 30 ml.
Website:http://triphammer.co.uk/

Website blurb:
Wham Bar is a British favourite. Let it tingle your taste buds with its vapor.

Reviewer Notes:
Nice colour,similar to most of the TH juices.

I'm finding it difficult to describe the smell,best I can do is that its like lots of citrus fruits and berries mingled together.But very different from the TH Fruit Pastilles.

On the inhale the flavour is just like the smell but its also fizzy.On the exhale the flavour is just the same and it produces nice vapour.

I've never tried a Wham bar (and I'm from the UK) but this reminds me of another sweet called Opal Fruits (or Starburst in the USA) it's a fizzy mix of exactly what it smells like,it's a fruity chew.

In summary,its very nice,in my opinion definitely worth a try,I'll finish this one and I would buy it again.

Note ; I did vape the juice for a few days with exactly the same devices but with an ugly coil at 1.16 ohms.It was disappointing,nowhere near the flavour I get at 0.82ohms and the vapour production was poor as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

